#ubuntu-design 2012-04-16
 * mpt ponders renaming the messaging menu to the message menu
<mpt> Hm, no, that wouldn't work, it would be confused with Thunderbird's Message menu
<czajkowski> mpt: is there any way to set a time limit on how long a email message is displayed on the notifcation?
<czajkowski> rather than it just lingering there, as you can't click it to bring you to the email so it's just annoying to see it
<mpt> czajkowski, what do you mean by "you can't click it to bring you to the email"?
<czajkowski> mpt: you know that annoying email notifcation pop up that is displayed under the date/time applicator
<czajkowski> well when I click on the email notifcation it says there or go away but but comes back but never brings you to your email
<mpt> czajkowski, I suggest reporting a bug on whichever mail program that is. A notification bubble isn't a good way of notifying you of e-mail.
<czajkowski> thunderbird
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> thanks
<mpt> Just finished updating the messaging menu design: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu?action=diff&rev2=83&rev1=81
<mpt> Just finished writing the system menu specification: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemMenu
<mpt> Just expanded the Bluetooth specification, including switches in the menu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth
<mpt> Where should I report unity-greeter bugs, <https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter> or <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter>?
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-17
<sladen> morning all
<czajkowski> morning
<ochosi> hi everyone
<ochosi> i'm the artwork lead of xubuntu, i have a quick question: i created the default gtk-theme for xubuntu and recently started testing unity-support for it
<ochosi> so far the theming all looks ok, but reportedly (haven't had a chance to test this myself) the theme doesn't show up in unity's theme-selector
<ochosi> what is needed for the theme to show up there?
<ochosi> for reference, this is the theme i'm talking about: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/tree/unity
<ochosi> (oh, and if this isn't the right channel to ask, please point me to the right place)
<YoBoY> hi, someone know where to find the official artwork of the ubuntu 12.04 CD wallet ?
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-18
<nava> JohnLea: Hi
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-20
<YoBoY> hi, someone know where to find the official artwork of the ubuntu 12.04 CD wallet ?
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-15
<mpt> Currently working on chart/list of how phone storage space is being used (space free, spaced used by Ubuntu, space used by each app)
<mpt> Hm, do we have a pattern for sortable table columns
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-16
<xnox> Slide deck of U1 in the installer as implemented for landing for release after raring (13.10): https://plus.google.com/photos/105922848292507689403/albums/5867349973727737569
<xnox> ralsina was pinged about it, not sure who wanted to re-review it ^
<mpt> Just posted initial design for accessing SIM services: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp#Settings
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-17
 * snwh breaks the silence
 * jedidiah puts it back together again.
<snwh> damn
<mpt> Lock when idle. Lock on sleep. Sleep locks immediately.
<mpt> Sleep when idle.
<mpt> This is like "/!\ The display will turn off before the screensaver activates." all over again.
<snwh> you forgot sleep on idle
<mpt> What's the difference between "sleep on idle" and "Sleep when idle"? :-)
<snwh> I was kidding :P
<mpt> A shame English doesn't have a common simple word for "inhibit"
<xnox> mpt: do you mean suspend or hybernate? big difference between the two inhibit methods on UNIX......
<mpt> xnox, neither
<mpt> well
<xnox> *sigh*
<mpt> xnox, the equivalent of "Lock Screen"
<xnox> mpt: on the technical side of things it's actually same as switching to a different user account. Since just like a logged in user it has indicators/launcher/apps/"live wallpaper with information".
<mpt> "Shorter times are more secure. Phone won’t lock during calls or video playback.”
<xnox> why not.
<mpt> xnox, yeah, the equivalent of "Lock Screen", not the equivalent of "Switch User Account…"
<xnox> you can totally keep the phone call / video playback active, yet require to unlock after one exits.
<mpt> E.g. if you're playing music and you lock the phone, the music should keep playing.
<xnox> similarly one shouldn't require to unlock the phone to play public youtube video or to answer a call.
<mpt> That's a separate problem. :-)
<xnox> thus after exiting the phone call, you may see the lock screen =)
<mpt> Yes.
<mpt> "during"
 * xnox likes screen turning off during the call though.
 * snwh doesn't like screen *locking* during a call
<mpt> Yes, but that isn't the same as locking either...
<xnox> and when the screen is off it's hard to tell if it's "locked or off or something else"
<mpt> To find out, just take it away from your ear
<snwh> presumably the screen turns off during a call due to the proximity sensor
<xnox> snwh: sure but turning off screen based on the proximity/ambience sensor during the call saves piles of battery.
<snwh> not debating that
<xnox> mpt: you clearly don't talk on the phone in nightclubs / at night =) it didn't always work on iPhone 3gs requiring me to press the lock button to "wake it up"
<snwh> sometimes i've made a call via the speaker and still used the phone for other things, so the screen isnt off in that case
<xnox> snwh: hmm... yeah and not locked either....
<xnox> hmm....
<snwh> it could go off if idle+during call
<snwh> should implement a "slam-to-end-call" so you can hang up your phone like the old days –using the proximity/accelerometer– "Smack your phone face-down on the table to end a call." :P
<snwh> cause hanging up violently has been lost
<xnox> yeah, some phone did go silent if you flip it (accelerometor or something)
 * snwh isn't serious :)
 * xnox is MUAHAHAH
 * xnox off to code that feature
<xnox> snwh: the problem with open source is feature creep, but worse off working implementations of feature creep =)
<snwh> it wouldn't be a feature that would be popular, as slamming your $600 phone isn't ideal :)
<mpt> https://twitter.com/rohdesign/status/324548858430500865
<snwh> that would be hard on the colon
<mpt> Just posted "Security & Privacy" wireframes (no spec text yet): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<snwh> in terms of lock, I've always liked a pattern lock akin to Android
<xnox> snwh: used to be useless as it used to auto-unlock upon completing the sequence without requiring one to lift the finger, thus one could brute-force by only trying all the 9 spots combinations sans jumps which was less than 4 digit pin.
<xnox> and smudges on the screen give it away even quicker =)
<xnox> iphone is more annoying, even with lock it pushes private sms & email on to the lock screen =(
<xnox> idealy i'd like to pin protect OTP generator
<snwh> xnox, what? the combinations for a non-jump 9 point pattern are far higher than range of possibilities for a 4 digit pin
<snwh> well for a lock screen I'm talking, not the sim lock pin
<xnox> snwh: i'll have to calculate again..... you are quite right.
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-19
<xnox> @Canonical-design team please review bug 1170741
<meetingology> xnox: Error: "Canonical-design" is not a valid command.
<xnox> Canonical-design team please review bug 1170741
<ubot5> bug 1170741 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu does not provide keyboard shortcut to change keyboard layouts by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170741
#ubuntu-design 2014-04-15
<mpt> Show status in the menu bar:
<mpt>     When a chargeable battery/component is present
<mpt>     When a battery/component is charging or in use
<mpt>     Never
#ubuntu-design 2014-04-17
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<JohnLea> mpt, thanks!
<mpt> JohnLea, note that “Cellular” and “Wi-Fi” are separate sections (and Flight Mode is a toggle that isn’t in any section)
<JohnLea> mpt; noted, will create appropriate cards, thanks
<mpt> JohnLea, I guess “Reset Phone” counts as its own section, too
<JohnLea> mpt; cool, will add
<JohnLea> mpt; should Storage be a separate card from About This Phone?
<mpt> JohnLea, up to you how detailed you get. “Storage” is one of only four screens in the “About This Phone” section. Meanwhile, “Security & Privacy” has 12 (soon to be 11) screens, not even counting dialogs.
<JohnLea> mpt; ok, that's too detailed, will just create one for About This Phone
<mpt> ok
#ubuntu-design 2015-04-13
<rpadovani> Hi all :-) I'm looking for an HR image of vivid vervet, to insert it on a LoCo team website. Something like http://ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/features/ubuntu/screenshots/welcome.jpg
<rpadovani> (but with a vervet and not a thar :-)
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-21
<sladen> JohnLea___: have you/marcus seen/recieved emails from yesterday afternoon?
<JohnLea___> sladen; just seen but back to back meetings today, will get back to you as soon as I've got a moment
#ubuntu-design 2018-04-17
<JHOSMAN> Hello, I'm from Colombia, I hope you can help me by sharing the design of the banner that you use for the conferences, Canonical has sent me the money to send it to make in my country.
<JHOSMAN> You can share the SVG of this banner? https://framasphere.org/uploads/images/scaled_full_dc349f0e886483140b10.png
